# THE HUDSON VALLEY LSers WILL BE IN montvale NJ APR 18-19



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi guys just wanted to let you guys know that the hudson valley large scalers will be in N.J. just on the other side of suffern NY, doing the show below. we will have a large display as usual and it will be a two day show. what to thank all the guys involved as it will be a great show so come on out and say high and watch the trains. lookin forward to meeting some of you NJ garden railroaders and as ussual we will be taking names to add to the club list. thanks again ps i think we will be running a lot of modern trains this time around to change things up aliitle.... Macs,Dash-9s SD-40s SD-45s GP-38s and GP-30s RS-3s a huge Amtrak Amfleet and USA 15 cars amtrak trains as well with a steamer or 2 running.

All Aboard for a Fun Filled Family Day of Excitement! [/b]Montvale’s Easter Train Expo. Sat. & Sun. April 18 & 19, 2009 - 10:00 AM to 4:00 PM,


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Also wanted to add we are having a swap sell table and hear are directions from NY.







* 


take the thruway to exit 14A which is the garden state parkway. get 
off at first exit which is school house rd. at the end of the exit 
ramp you will make a left on school house rd. take it down to the 2nd 
traffic light which is grand ave. make a right onto grand ave and go 
up a mile and make a left on to chestnut ridge rd. once on chestnut 
ridge rd we are the second building on the right.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Truck packed, trailer packed, im packed and hittin the road







look forward to seeing you guys there and thanks for all the emails, should be a fun weekend....*


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 
How did the show go? We had awesome weather on the opposite end of Ny state for the weekend. 

Chas


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 04/20/2009 8:09 AM
Nick, 
How did the show go? We had awesome weather on the opposite end of Ny state for the weekend. 

Chas






Chas,
Show went great nice weather as well here, we had a great turn out this is the 1st show weve done in N.J and we met a lot, i mean a lot of very cool garden RRers from northern NJ that we exchanged club info with so we can do things together as we are not that far apart.everyone we spoke to was fantastic and loved the display, so it was well worth the hours drive a t 3am to set up the for the show on sat and sunday. 
I have a bunch of videos that im working on rite now and will get some posted soon, but all in all agreat weekend with freinds and alot of people showed up to help set up and take down including some of the NJ guys we meet at show.....
Heres a few photos to hold ya's till the videos are done...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

More....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

More...


----------

